# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Putini hap kutinë e Pandorës": Turqia mbron Kalifatin, vendet arabe e financojnë

## Albo

*Putini hap kutinë e Pandorës": Turqia mbron Kalifatin, Arabia Saudite dhe Katari e financojnë*



Erdogani mbron ISIS-in, sepse nga xhihadistët blen naftën me gjysmë çmimi. Arabia Saudite dhe Katari, e financojnë përmes organizatave të bamirësisë. Financa ndërkombëtare bën gjithë pjesën tjetër

Rusia ka arsye të dyshojë se avioni u rrëzua për të siguruar furnizime të paligjshme me naftë, nga ISIS për Turqinë. Vladimir Putini jo vetëm ka snobuar Erdoganin, duke i mohuar atë takim që udhëheqësi i Ankarasë kishte kërkuar gjatë zhvillimit të samitit mbi klimën në Paris, por e shton dozën e helmit.

Dhe godet fort. Mbrojtja e turkmenëve  ka shtuar ai, në lidhje me linjën zyrtare të Turqisë  është vetëm një pretekst. Kremlini ka marrë kohët e fundit raporte të rinj të shërbimeve të fshehtë, të cilët flasin për një trafik nafte nga territoret e kontrolluar nga ISIS-i në Turqi, në shkallë industriale. Fjalët e Putinit hapin një kuti të Pandorës. Sepse, nëse Turqia i mbron xhihadistët e Shtetit Islamik, janë vende si Arabia Saudite dhe Katari që i financojnë.

Fjalët e presidentit rus kanë ndeshur në reagimin e menjëhershëm të palës turke: Erdogani ka thënë se është gati të japë dorëheqjen, nëse deklaratat e Putinit konfirmohen. Eshtë imorale  ka thënë ai për mediat ndërkombëtare në Paris  që të akuzosh Turqinë se blen naftë nga ISIS. Nëse ka dokumenta, duhet ti paraqesin, ti shohim. Nëse kjo demonstrohet, unë nuk rri më në detyrën time. Dhe i them Putinit: po ai, do të rrijë?.

Por përtej deklaratave fasadë të Erdoganit, e vërteta është që, ashtu si del edhe prej raportit mbi emergjencën terroriste të përgatitur nga Financial Action Task Force (Fatf), shumica e qeverive jo vetëm nuk merr seriozisht luftën ndaj komisioneve mes financës ndërkombëtare dhe rrjeteve të terrorit, por madje edhe mbyllin sytë. Një shembull është pikërisht Arabia Saudite, që përdor standartet e Fatf për tu mbrojtur në shtëpinë e vet dhe i shkel tërësisht në veprimtarinë e saj jashtë vendit dhe atë ndërkombëtare. Nëse nga njëra anë, Riadi është në vendin e parë sa i përket aksioneve kundër krimeve të lidhjes mes terrorizmit dhe financës, nga ana tjetër ai është, bashkë me katarin, financuesi dhe mbështetësi më i madh i fytprerësve.

Në dëgjesën që iu kushtua Financimit të Terrorizmit dhe Shtetit Islamik, organizuar në 13 nëntor 2014 nga Komisioni i Shërbimeve Financiare të Kongresit Amerikan, doli qartë se ndërkohë që al Kaeda mund të mbështetej, pas sulmeve të 11 shtatorit 2001, në afro gjysmë milioni dollarë financime në ditë, ISIS-i fitonte 1-2 milionë dollarë në ditë përmes shitjes së naftës, shpërblimeve të kërkuar për pengjet dhe financimeve nga ana e organizatave bamirëse, mbi të gjitha nga vendet e Gjirit, duke nisur nga Katari dhe Arabia Saudite.

Në tregtinë e naftës, partneri kryesor i terroristëve të Shtetit Islamik është sigurisht Turqia. Afro 30 mijë fuçi në ditë, transportuar nga 250 autobotë  shpjegojnë ish nënsekretari italian i Ekonomisë, Mario Lettieri dhe ekonomisti Paolo Raimondi  kalojnë tranzit përmes kufijve të Turqisë dhe veriut të Irakut, për tiu shitur blerësve të gatshëm, të vetëdijshëm se kështu po mbështesin operacionet terroriste. Vetëm gjatë muajve të fundit, fytprerësit e Shtetit Islamik kanë shitur në tregun e zi turk naftë dhe gazë irakene. Një biznes që i ka sjellë kalifatit 800 milionë dollarë.

Pastaj është financa. Banka dhe ndërmjetës financiarë e monetarë kontribuojnë për të sjellë përditë lumenj parash në arkat e kalifit Abu Bakr al Baghdadi. Në shënjestër të amerikanëve ka përfunduar prej pak kohës, havala. Bëhet fjalë për një rrjet informal operatorësh privatë që merren me transferimin e parave. Edhe në këtë rast, burimet e shërbimeve të fshehtë kanë ndezur alarmin për të gjithë vendet islamike, duke nisur nga ata të Gjirit.

Il Giornale/bota.al

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ajo qe ka keqesuar marredheniet e Rusise dhe Natos me teper kohet e fundit,
eshte dyfytyresia e Erdoganit dhe shtetit turk, ku lufton kurdet qe jane forca kryesore ne konflikt kunder Daesh-it.
Duke mbrojtur turkomanet, por vetem sa per pretekst, ben biznes te piset ne kurrizin e mijera viktimave te terrorizmit.
Kerkon te bej hegjemoni duke pretenduar qe nje dite kur te ndahet Siria, te perfitoje toka kurde pikerisht ku ka turkomanet...
Pastaj provokimi qe i beri Rusise me ane te sulmit prapa shpine, duke kerkuar pastaj nderhyrjen e Natos.
Pra pavendosmeria e presidentit amerikan, duke u sorollatur sikur nje sonambul , duket qe po ben hesapet kur te lere postin e presidentit, 
ku gjendja shume e tensionuar qe po vlon, nuk po i ben vone.
Kapakun e kesaj çorbe qe amerikanet e kane gatuar me kohe, eshte "ftesa" per anetaresi ne Nato, ndaj Malit te Zi. 
kjo i terboi me teper ruset, pasi keshtu po i afrohen gjithmone me teper raketat Rusise, kur nga Evro/Amerika ngrihen sermone paqeje,
nga presidentet deri ne udheheqesit fetare thuren poezi paqesore, ndersa faktet tregojne qe nuk po veprohet sikur flitet.
Turqia ka gisht ne Blackaut -in qe ndodhi ne Krime, ku edhe atje turkomanet kane sabotuar rrjetin elektrik, duke vene bomba dhe sabotime ...
Pra le te arsyetojme pak, ç'fare duhet te beje Rusia ne kete gjendje ? Duhet ti perkulet vullnetit te nje seri shtetesh qe duan ta shdukin nga hartat.?
Pra o duhet te mbrohet o duhet te nenshtrohet. Por kur fryhen si gjel edhe turqit qe mezi ngopin barkun me buke, ku 10 miljon bredhin jashte 
vendit per te mbajtur edhe nje here aq ne atdhe, ku kurdet shpejt do te vendosin fatin e tyre dhe kamzhiku i Ankarase do ti rrembehet nga duart 
xhelateve turq, at'here me gjithe problemet ne vend dhe me korrupsionin qe shkakton terrori i partise islamike se Erdoganit, turqit nuk kane 
asnje shprese ti bejne balle ruseve nga asnje drejtim, por kjo nuk shqeteson as'kend, por kur ne mbeshtetje jane Nato, ketu ndryshon puna!
Kjo gje mund te shkaktoje nje shkallezim te situates, ku ne konflikt te krijohen aleanca qe nuk njihen, ku vetem nje perfundim garantohet...........!
Shpresojme qe te ngrihen zerat e paqedashesve te vertete, jo ato qe kemi degjuar deri me sot.
Pershendetje

----------

Korcar-L1 (03-12-2015)

----------


## Qyfyre

Pretekst njeri, pretekst tjetri. Secili mbron interesat e veta, si keta e si shtetet e tjera qe jane futur ne lufte.

Vetem rrezimi i avionit erdhi pas i papritur se Erdogani nuk mbush shume.

----------


## Xhemis

> Pretekst njeri, pretekst tjetri. Secili mbron interesat e veta, si keta e si shtetet e tjera qe jane futur ne lufte.
> 
> Vetem rrezimi i avionit erdhi pas i papritur se Erdogani nuk mbush shume.


Ne fakt avionet e Rusise kane hyre dhe ne Angli po anglia si ka goditur, po keshtu nendeteset e Rusise hyne ne Suedi dhe ajo heshti, ndersa turku ja ndezi nga mbrapa.Kjo nuk tregon rastesi sepse gjithmone perendimi e ka perdorur turqine per tu mbrojtur nga ekspasionet bolshevizmit ne europe.


Pyetja me natyrale qe vjen eshte;

Pse Putini e gjeti te akuzoi Turqine tani mbas rrezimit te avionit rus per naften dhe Isisin kur dihej boterisht se ishte nafta e Isisit ajo qe uli cmimin e saj ne bursen boterore dhe e coi ne kolaps Rusine mbas embargos europiane?
Pra pse pikerisht tani kjo hakmarrje diplomatike ndaj Turqise pse nuk e beri me pare?

Rusia per perendimin beri nje gabim te madh qe u fut ne lojen e Sirise, dke ndihmuar Asadin, nderkohe qe duhet te vinte me nje zgjidhje politike per ta hequr Asad Miloshevicin nga posti.Rusia gjithmone e ka mbeshtetur dhe vazhdon ta mbeshtese dhe kjo ka qene pengesa e vetme pse Perendimi se ka rrezuar Asadin nga pushteti.
Rusia hyri ne konflikt me Perendimin dhe per shkak te Krimese duke cuar forcat paramilitare ne Krime nje grup terroristesh te ngjashem me Isisin .Pra mesa duket kemi nje hakmarrje me te njejta metoda dhe mjete.

E ardhmja do te flase me shume, nese Trumpi behet president, mos prisni me qe Rusia te ekzistoje, Turqia dhe Perendimi do ta kafshojne cope cope, duke i shkeputur te gjitha republikat e saj qe i mban me dhune.I gjithe Kaukazi do ti kaloje Turqise, ndersa Rusia do te jete nje shtet qe kaosi, luftrat, etj do ta dobesojne.Perendimi nuk toleron nje stalin te dyte ne Rusi.

Merr e lexoni Hutingtonit sepse ai e sqaron palnin strategjik te perendimit per Rusine dhe vendet sllave.

https://books.google.com.sa/books?id...page&q&f=false

----------


## Xhemis

> Pretekst njeri, pretekst tjetri. Secili mbron interesat e veta, si keta e si shtetet e tjera qe jane futur ne lufte.
> 
> Vetem rrezimi i avionit erdhi pas i papritur se Erdogani nuk mbush shume.


Ne fakt avionet e Rusise kane hyre dhe ne Angli po anglia si ka goditur, po keshtu nendeteset e Rusise hyne ne Suedi dhe ajo heshti, ndersa turku ja ndezi nga mbrapa.Kjo nuk tregon rastesi sepse gjithmone perendimi e ka perdorur turqine per tu mbrojtur nga ekspasionet bolshevizmit ne europe.


Pyetja me natyrale qe vjen eshte;
*
Pse Putini e gjeti te akuzoi Turqine tani mbas rrezimit te avionit rus per naften dhe Isisin kur dihej boterisht se ishte nafta e Isisit ajo qe uli cmimin e saj ne bursen boterore dhe e coi ne kolaps Rusine mbas embargos europiane?*
*Pra pse pikerisht tani kjo hakmarrje diplomatike ndaj Turqise pse nuk e hapi me pare?(Kjo tregon se eshte hakmmarje dhe jo realitet.Te ishte e vertete Amerika do ishte e para qe do ta kishe akuzuar, sepse ajo posedon shume e me shume informacion se Moska*Perderisa nuk kemi nje akuze nga Perendimi hakmarrja e Putinit mbetet nje bllof diplomatik.

Rusia per perendimin beri nje gabim te madh qe u fut ne lojen e Sirise, dke ndihmuar Asadin, nderkohe qe duhet te vinte me nje zgjidhje politike per ta hequr Asad Miloshevicin nga posti.Rusia gjithmone e ka mbeshtetur dhe vazhdon ta mbeshtese dhe kjo ka qene pengesa e vetme pse Perendimi se ka rrezuar Asadin nga pushteti.
Rusia hyri ne konflikt me Perendimin dhe per shkak te Krimese duke cuar forcat paramilitare ne Krime nje grup terroristesh te ngjashem me Isisin .Pra mesa duket kemi nje hakmarrje me te njejta metoda dhe mjete.

E ardhmja do te flase me shume, nese Trumpi behet president, mos prisni me qe Rusia te ekzistoje, Turqia dhe Perendimi do ta kafshojne cope cope, duke i shkeputur te gjitha republikat e saj qe i mban me dhune.I gjithe Kaukazi do ti kaloje Turqise, ndersa Rusia do te jete nje shtet qe kaosi, luftrat, etj do ta dobesojne.Perendimi nuk toleron nje stalin te dyte ne Rusi.

Merr e lexoni Hutingtonit sepse ai e sqaron palnin strategjik te perendimit per Rusine dhe vendet sllave.

https://books.google.com.sa/books?id...page&q&f=false

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> nese Trumpi behet president, mos prisni me qe Rusia te ekzistoje, Turqia dhe Perendimi do ta kafshojne cope cope


Do te kafshojne..., sikur qenushet arushen...! :ngerdheshje: 

Tema eshte Turqia mbron Kalifatin..., por une do te shtoja edhe Amerika!
Pershendetje

----------


## Xhemis

> Do te kafshojne..., sikur qenushet arushen...!
> 
> Tema eshte Turqia mbron Kalifatin..., por une do te shtoja edhe Amerika!
> Pershendetje


Iku Mali i Zi, e pe si bertiste Moska.E gjitha eshte strategji perendimore per te shkataruar influencen ruse ne bote, Rusia, Iraku, Jugosllavia.Cdo gje eshte e qarte.Perendimi fiton mbi Mosken.Moska eshte akoma ne vitet 80 me teknologjite.Te gjithe Perpjekjet e Putinit per modernizimin e ushtrise ruse nuk mund te tolerohen nga Perendimi.Prandaj kemi kete situate qe kemi sot.Ska me marreveshje te Shen Stefanit.Nese deri dje perendimi dhe Rusia iu sulen Gjermanise sot po ndodh e kunderta.Gjermania, Amerika, Europa, po i versulen Rusise.Eshte lufte per mbijetese .Eshte lufte per influence, lufta e nxehte sapo ka filluar.

----------


## Xhemis

> Do te kafshojne..., sikur qenushet arushen...!
> 
> Tema eshte Turqia mbron Kalifatin..., por une do te shtoja edhe Amerika!
> Pershendetje


Iku Mali i Zi, e pe si bertiste Moska.E gjitha eshte strategji perendimore per te shkataruar influencen ruse ne bote, Rusia, Iraku, Jugosllavia.Cdo gje eshte e qarte.Perendimi fiton mbi Mosken.Moska eshte akoma ne vitet 80 me teknologjite.Te gjithe Perpjekjet e Putinit per modernizimin e ushtrise ruse nuk mund te tolerohen nga Perendimi.Prandaj kemi kete situate qe kemi sot.Ska me marreveshje te Shen Stefanit.Nese deri dje perendimi dhe Rusia iu sulen Gjermanise sot po ndodh e kunderta.Gjermania, Amerika, Europa, po i versulen Rusise.Eshte lufte per mbijetese .Eshte lufte per influence, lufta e nxehte sapo ka filluar.

----------


## el dorado

Fundi i Erdoganit eshte me prane se kurre ,nje turk i pabese po njesoj si otomanet barbare dhe pushtuse ,aspak me i mire se Gadafi apo diktatoret e tjere ,ky njeri eshte nje kriminel qe perfiton para nga gjaku i te pafajshemve .Bravo Vladimir Putin ,lideri me trim e me i drejte qe mban sot bota ,po ja cjer masken te gjithe felliqesirave  dhe po i fundos te gjithe armiqte e paqes dhe njerezimit ,sot e nxori out edhe Sorosin ,ate cifut te poshter .Mali i zi do hyje ne nato po beri gjeli veze keto dite .Edhe sa per ju filo amerikanet qe ju kane shpelare trurin mediat pro perendimore me genjeshtra, hapni o njerez internetin dhe shfletoni me radhe te gjitha agjensite e lajmeve online jo vetem ato pro perendimore ,si cnn dhe bcc ,lexoni edhe tek RT dhe media te ndryshme ,dhe pastaj beni krahasimin se kush ka te drejte .Rusia e ka armatimin e diteve te fundit per ata qe smarin vesh ,hyni ne internet dhe do ta shikoni cfare armesh zoteron rusia sot ,e ka edhe armatimin e vjeter mos keni merak per kete ,se ne gjendje pune jane armet atomike te viteve 80 ,nuk skadojne ato .Disa dite pasi ushtria ruse zbarkoi ne siri u inagurua nje super xhami luksoze ne Rusi ,i pranishem ishte edhe qeni i pabese erdogan .Shiko se si ja shperblen ai Rusise ,erdogan ju  ra te mirave me shqelm dhe do vuaje pasojat,per mendimin tim rezimi avjonit eshte hakmarje e paster .me thoni ju cfare arsye kishte turku te rezonte nje avion rus edhe sikur ky i fundit te kishte shkelur hapesiren ajrore turke per disa sekonda nga nje gabim njerezor ? ska llogjike ,ska asnje justifikim ,turqia nuk eshte ne lufte me rusine ,perkundrazi ishin aleate si ne ekonomi ashtu edhe kundra isis .pra te gjitha rruget te shpien tek ajo qe Putin thote,se pasi ruset bombarduan kamjonet me nafte dhe kamjone te tjere me arme ne kufi me turqine ,erdhi reagimi erdoganit ,i menjehershem ,nje hakmarje momentale dhe emocjonale .Rusia ka sherbimet sekrete me te mira ne bote ,dhe pas rezimit te avjonit normale se Putin kerkonte me cdo kusht ndonje lidhje te turqise me talebanet islamike ,dhe qelloi ne shenje ,per kete ai ka fakte .Une sjam dakord per cdo gje me Putin se ne fund te fundit cfaj ka populli turk qe te vuaje pasojat e renda ekonomike qe i pret per faj te qeni te pabese qe mban me force dhe diktature karrigen personale duke vrare cdo dite avokate ,e duke burgosur gazetare te lire. Putin me perpara se avioni te rezohej ndoshta ska patur informacjone te pakundershtueshme per bashkepunimin e turqise me isis per kete nuk e ka akuzuar e jo se ka patur meshire

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Iku Mali i Zi, e pe si bertiste Moska.E gjitha eshte strategji perendimore per te shkataruar influencen ruse ne bote, Rusia, Iraku, Jugosllavia.Cdo gje eshte e qarte.Perendimi fiton mbi Mosken.Moska eshte akoma ne vitet 80 me teknologjite.Te gjithe Perpjekjet e Putinit per modernizimin e ushtrise ruse nuk mund te tolerohen nga Perendimi.Prandaj kemi kete situate qe kemi sot.Ska me marreveshje te Shen Stefanit.Nese deri dje perendimi dhe Rusia iu sulen Gjermanise sot po ndodh e kunderta.Gjermania, Amerika, Europa, po i versulen Rusise.Eshte lufte per mbijetese .Eshte lufte per influence, lufta e nxehte sapo ka filluar.


Sa i gezuar qe dukesh..., apo shtiresh???
Pasi qe gezimi do te mbetet ne gryke, ku perpara Rusia do laje hesapet me turqit pastaj le te behet se ç'ka do te vendose Zoti.
Por qe ky anti-rus ose anti-putin kaq i ekzagjeruar qe ke po me habit...
Sikur te ishe edhe turk, perseri nuk do te gezoje kaq. Pasi ndoshta edhe turqit jane me te drjete dhe largepames se sa ti, 
pasi po te hiqet qafe Erdogani, ndoshta nje periudhe me e mire do te vinte per popullin turk....
Por ti vazhdo e gezohu, ky entuziazem i hareshem po me ngjan me gostine qe bene arabet me rastin e shembjeve te kullave te Nju Jorkut, 
ose tani me shperndarjen e embelsirave neper rruget me pluhur te Palestines, pas lajmit te sulmeve ne Paris.......
Sigurisht qe aktivizmi yt si nje tifoz i ç'mendur perendimor, ku vetem buken i ha, pasi zemra te rreh tjeter kund, 
nuk perfaqeson sigurisht gjithe shqiptaret, pasi po te vinin ne vote te lire shqiptaret kudo jane, per ke do te votonin, 
Rusine apo Turrqine, ti do te befasoheshe.
Pra nuk eshte domethenes te besh gam gam neper internet e i mbushe mendjen bashkekombesve te tu, pasi qe e dine mire kush eshte 
armiku i vertete dhe i perhereshem! Kjo po qe duhet te jete e rendesishme per publikun tone, si shqiptar.
Do te donin shperberjen e Federates Ruse, ose shembjen perfundimtare te Turqise dhe funderrinave xhonturke. 
Per ke do te brohoriste nje shqiptar, mos valle per kusherinjte e daeshit, turqit mongole!? E ç'do ti lidhte me keta te fundit, 
kujtimi i nje historie sa te vuajtur aq edhe te trishtueshme...?  
Une nuk arsyetoj si ti, pasi do ti binte te urreja somalezet dhe ishujt Borneo dhe Sumatra, ose senegalezet me ata te Bangladeshit, 
per te vetmen aresye pse jane muslimane, por qe une po te areyetoja keshtu, me pare do te ofendoja inteligjencen time.
Ti urren Rusine pse? Mos valle na kane grabitur, perdhunuar, na kane vrare ose pushtuar per plot pese shekuj???!
Apo pse dalin ne krahe te serbeve si vellezer orthodhoks, dihet qe qeverite nuk kane asgje me Orthodhoksine, por per interesa te tjera.
Ndaj nuk kemi arsye te jemi me turqit kunder ruseve. Nese kjo eshte thjesht nje simpati e jotja, atehere me guston dhe shijen nuk jemi miq! :ngerdheshje: 
Pershendetje

----------

Helikranon (09-01-2016)

----------


## Xhemis

> Sa i gezuar qe dukesh..., apo shtiresh???
> Pasi qe gezimi do te mbetet ne gryke, ku perpara Rusia do laje hesapet me turqit pastaj le te behet se ç'ka do te vendose Zoti.
> Por qe ky anti-rus ose anti-putin kaq i ekzagjeruar qe ke po me habit...
> 
> Ndaj nuk kemi arsye te jemi me turqit kunder ruseve. Nese kjo eshte thjesht nje simpati e jotja, atehere me guston dhe *shijen nuk jemi miq*!
> Pershendetje


Nuk ka pse te jem pro Ruseve per shume arsye.E para jemi shqiptare dhe interesat shqiptare jane te kunderta me interesat e Ruseve ne Ballkan,Ruset kerkojne ngritjen e serbeve ndersa Shqiperia eshte ne Nato.Gjithashtu Amerika do sipas mendimit tim formimin e Shqiperise se etnike.

Ruset ishin ato qe sollen bolshevizimin dhe ateizmin dhe ne shqiperi para shume vitesh ndersa perendimi jo.
Ruset mbajne peng shume prej shteteve muslimane me mekanizmat e tyre si Kazakistani, Taxhikistani,Uzbekistani Dagestani etj.Interesat amerikane Turke ketu perputhen.Po te lexosh Thellesia Strategjike te Davotogluse do te kuptosh se Turqia eshte e interesua per ato republika qe ti shkepuse nga Rusia.

Mua sme lidh asgje me Rusine nderkohe qe vendi im Shqiperia eshte anetare e Natos.Atehere si mund te jem une kunder Natos e pro Rusise sic jeni ju ortodokset?
Nuk mund ta shpetoni Rusine ju shqiptaret ortodokse sepse sipas planprogrameve te perendimit ajo do shperbehet ose do tia kercasi lufta.Rusia nuk eshte ne gjendje ta perballoje ushtrine e Natos sepse Rusia ka nje teknologji ushtarake te vjeteruar.Shtete si Kazakistani, Dagestani,Taxhikistani do tja bejne naften, Ukrahina nga ana tjeter ia beri, Gjerogjia po keshtu, pra Rusia ka ngel me bisht nder shale.Perendimi por perdor Turqine ne goditjen e pare qe mos futet Kina ne perkrahjen Ruse ngaqe Kina dhe Turqia kane marredhenie te mira tregtare.Po ashtu Rusia eshte e lidhur me fraksionit Shit si Irani dhe Sirian, Libani .Pra ndihmon shitet e Iranit , ndihmon Beshar Esedin qe eshte kriminel lufte ka vra 300 mije muslimane te cilen gjykata e Hages do ta ndjekje gjithe jeten sikurse Miloshevicin, dhe Rusia armatos hizbullahin me arme.Pra Rusia eshte jashte loje komplet fare dhe ne vend qe te bashkepunoje me perendimin kunder Basharit po e ndihmon ate duke sulmuar opoziten siriane qe e mbeshtet Perendimi dhe nga ana tjeter e kamuflon kete me gjoja goditjen ndaj Isisit.Perendimi nuk e do Isisin, por nuk do as Besharin, por nuk do as Rusine te kete baze ushtarake ne Siri.Pra loja eshte e kuptueshme, as Beshar, As Isis dhe as Rusi ne Siri.Rusia po luan me karten e terrorizmit ndaj isist por perendimi ishte i pari ai qe filloi luften me vendet partnere arabe (Arabi saudite, kuvajt etj) kunder Isisit.Rusia hyre ne loje per te shmang nderhyrjen e perendimit dhe per ti zene vendin.Perendimi kete nuk ia pranon dhe do ta qisi jashte loje me metoda si ai i fundit me avionin qe rrezoi Turqia.Do kete dy e tre perplasje derisa te vendoset ndalim fluturimi per arsye sigurie nderkombetare, dhe Rusia do dali jashte loje ne Siri.

Shumica e tyre qe une them jane konstantime sesa mendime te mia personale.Pra une konstatoj edhe pse dua qe mos kete lufte, por kur luften Perendimi e ka bere ceshtje strategjike atehere une lutem per Paqe edhe pse jam me vendin tim Shqiperine e cila eshte ne Nato.

Eshte e ulet qe ortodokset luften ndaj perendimit e kamuflojne me luften ndaj Erdoganit.Zoteri embargo qe i beri Perendimi Rusise nuk ja beri Erdogani.Konflikti ne Ukrahine nuk e shkaktori Erdogani, pra mos kerkoni fajin atje kur nuk eshte.

Une i bej thirrje gjithe shqiptareve qe te jen me Naton ne kete konflikt dhe perplasje civilizimesh midis Rusise dhe Perendimit.Turqia eshte aleati kryesor i Perendimit ne Europe Azi.Nato kurre nuk mund ta leje Rusine te hyje ne konflikt me Turqine sepse per 24 ore e ben Rusine me keq se beri Drezdenin ne luften e dyte boterore.Rusia eshte e rrethuar nga te gjitha krahet me shtetet e Natos.Rusia po te ishte e zgjuar kishte pranuar fajin e futjes se avionit ne kufirin turk, keshtu qe nuk do te sillte gjithe keto pershtjellime qe do ta demtojne ate edhe me shume.Se fundmi sipas lajmeve mjetet e modernizuara te Natos jane vendosur ne kufirin Turk.Siria me armet e Rusise ka rrezuar dy avione turq.Turqia kete nuk mund tia fale Rusise.Keshtu qe hakmarrja eshte e pranueshme.Rusia eshte e futur ne nje rreth vicioz dhe ne shenjester nga Natoja dhe vec kur tia degjosh zerin e perpelitjes arushes nga plaget qe do te marre.

E vecanta me ju ortodokset eshte se mendoni se Rusia eshte aq e forte sa te perballoje Naton me raketat e saj berthamore.Raketat e Rusise nuk ngrihen dot nga toka po plasi lufta mos them qe te gjitha mund te shperthejne brenda kufirit te Rusise.Sistemi antiraket dhe anti ajror qe ka Natoja nuk le shance te tilla per ushtrine ruse qe ka mbush daten e skandences.

Lexo pak se Putini ka filluar te behet dhe "musliman" e po perdor dhe emrin Allah qe te beje pervete muslimanet ne Rusi qe jane nje ze kunder putinit ne kete lufte.

http://www.top-channel.tv/lajme/artikull.php?id=314495

Mua me behet qejfi qe Mali i zi  do te bashkohet Natos sepse keshtu shtohet siguria dhe Paqa ne ballkan dhe jo sic deklaron Rusia se kjo do te sjelle ne ballkan konflikt.Ci duhet Rusise Ballkani, le te shikoje atje ne shpellat e bjellorusise.Pas Malit te Zi do te hyje dhe Bosnja dhe Putan-ka do bertasi prape kunder.Sa me shume te jene shtetet anetare te Nato ne Ballkan aq me shume Paqe siguri dhe presperitet do kete Ballkani.Ju ortodokset bertisni sikur bertitet kur Nato bombardoi Miloshevicin ne luften e Kosoves se ju me shume se Shqiperine doni Kishen e janullatosit qe ju orienton gjithmone drejt sllavizmit.helenizmit dhe se fundmi drejt Rusise.
Nuk me duhet miqesia e dikujt qe eshte kundra interesave te vendit tim.qofsh me shendet

----------


## martini1984

> Nuk ka pse te jem pro Ruseve per shume arsye.E para jemi shqiptare dhe interesat shqiptare jane te kunderta me interesat e Ruseve ne Ballkan,Ruset kerkojne ngritjen e serbeve ndersa Shqiperia eshte ne Nato.Gjithashtu Amerika do sipas mendimit tim formimin e Shqiperise se etnike.
> 
> Ruset ishin ato qe sollen bolshevizimin dhe ateizmin dhe ne shqiperi para shume vitesh ndersa perendimi jo.
> Ruset mbajne peng shume prej shteteve muslimane me mekanizmat e tyre si Kazakistani, Taxhikistani,Uzbekistani Dagestani etj.Interesat amerikane Turke ketu perputhen.Po te lexosh Thellesia Strategjike te Davotogluse do te kuptosh se Turqia eshte e interesua per ato republika qe ti shkepuse nga Rusia.
> 
> Mua sme lidh asgje me Rusine nderkohe qe vendi im Shqiperia eshte anetare e Natos.Atehere si mund te jem une kunder Natos e pro Rusise sic jeni ju ortodokset?
> Nuk mund ta shpetoni Rusine ju shqiptaret ortodokse sepse sipas planprogrameve te perendimit ajo do shperbehet ose do tia kercasi lufta.Rusia nuk eshte ne gjendje ta perballoje ushtrine e Natos sepse Rusia ka nje teknologji ushtarake te vjeteruar.Shtete si Kazakistani, Dagestani,Taxhikistani do tja bejne naften, Ukrahina nga ana tjeter ia beri, Gjerogjia po keshtu, pra Rusia ka ngel me bisht nder shale.Perendimi por perdor Turqine ne goditjen e pare qe mos futet Kina ne perkrahjen Ruse ngaqe Kina dhe Turqia kane marredhenie te mira tregtare.Po ashtu Rusia eshte e lidhur me fraksionit Shit si Irani dhe Sirian, Libani .Pra ndihmon shitet e Iranit , ndihmon Beshar Esedin qe eshte kriminel lufte te cilen gjykata e Hages do ta ndjekje gjithe jeten sikurse Miloshevicin, dhe Rusia armatos hizbullahin me arme.Pra Rusia eshte jashte loje komplet fare.
> 
> Shumica e tyre qe une them jane konstantime sesa mendime te mia personale.Pra une konstatoj edhe pse dua qe mos kete lufte, por kur luften Perendimi e ka bere ceshtje strategjike atehere une lutem per Paqe edhe pse jam me vendin tim Shqiperine e cila eshte ne Nato.
> ...


Arabine Saudite,Katar i perkrah usa dhe jo rusi.
Keta jane dhe me pushtat ne lindje.
Bolshevizmin nuk e kane sjelle ruset por do te tjere.

----------


## martini1984

Ne Rusi ndalohen............ose eshte i padeshirueshem.
Open Society Foundation (OSF)  Oligark George Soros 
National Endowment for Democracy, the International Republican Institute, the National Democratic Institute, the MacArthur Foundation and Freedom House.....midis te tjerash!
Kane histori dynjaja,nuk falen me ***** perpjete.
Hejvallah dhe merabah!

----------


## Xhemis

> *Putini hap “kutinë e Pandorës": Turqia mbron Kalifatin, Arabia Saudite dhe Katari e financojnë*
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogani mbron ISIS-in, sepse nga xhihadistët blen naftën me gjysmë çmimi. Arabia Saudite dhe Katari, e financojnë përmes organizatave të bamirësisë. Financa ndërkombëtare bën gjithë pjesën tjetër
> 
> Rusia ka arsye të “dyshojë” se avioni u rrëzua “për të siguruar furnizime të paligjshme me naftë, nga ISIS për Turqinë”. Vladimir Putini jo vetëm ka snobuar Erdoganin, duke i mohuar atë takim që udhëheqësi i Ankarasë kishte kërkuar gjatë zhvillimit të samitit mbi klimën në Paris, por e shton dozën e “helmit”.
> 
> Dhe godet fort. “Mbrojtja e turkmenëve – ka shtuar ai, në lidhje me linjën zyrtare të Turqisë – është vetëm një pretekst”. Kremlini ka marrë “kohët e fundit’ raporte të rinj të shërbimeve të fshehtë, të cilët flasin për një trafik nafte nga territoret e kontrolluar nga ISIS-i në Turqi, “në shkallë industriale”. Fjalët e Putinit hapin një kuti të Pandorës. Sepse, nëse Turqia i mbron xhihadistët e Shtetit Islamik, janë vende si Arabia Saudite dhe Katari që i financojnë.
> ...





Pretendimet e Rusisë se Turqia ble naftë nga organizata terroriste DAESH janë përgënjeshtruar edhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.

Shtëpia e Bardhë i cilësoi si ironike shqetësimet e rusëve, ndërsa Departamenti amerikan i Shtetit njoftoi se pretendimet e Moskës nuk janë të drejta dhe s’kanë asnjë lloj baze.
Zëdhënësi i Shtëpisë së Bardhë, Josh Earnest, sqaroi se regjimi i Esadit është blerësi më i madh i naftës së DAESH-it dhe shtoi se Damasku është ai me të cilin Rusia duhet ta trajtojë shqetësimin në fjalë.
Earnest mbrojti idenë se Rusia është baza e vetme, që po i mundëson mbijetesën regjimit të Esadit.
Gjatë samitit të Parisit për ndryshimet klimatike, vijoi zëdhënësi i Shtëpisë së Bardhës, presidentët Erdogan dhe Obama shqyrtuan në detaje sigurinë kufitare të Turqisë, duke vendosur për mbylljen e një pjese të kufirit në fjalë, qoftë nga aspekti i sigurisë kombëtare të Turqisë, qoftë dhe për të penguar kalimet e jashtëligjshme të luftëtarëve të huaj, të cilët përpiqen t’i bashkohen radhëve të DAESH-it.
Ai theksoi se mbyllja e një pjese të kufirit turk do të garantojë gjithashtu bllokimin e burimeve financiare ilegale të kësaj organizate terroriste.
Ndërsa zëdhënësi i Departamentit amerikan të Shtetit, Mark Toner, deklaroi se po ndjekin me vëmendje lajmet në lidhje me çështjen në fjalë dhe shtoi: “Ne refuzojmë katërçipërisht pretendimet kinse Ankaraja zyrtare bashkëpunon me DAESH-in për kontrabandën e naftës.”
Toner nënvizoi se nuk shohin asnjë lloj prove, që mund të mbështesë akuzën e lartpërmendur të Moskës.

http://www.worldbulletin.net/headlin...an-accusations

http://aa.com.tr/sq/turqia

http://www.trt.net.tr/shqip/turqia/2...m-ankar-412070

----------


## Xhemis

> Apo pse dalin ne krahe te serbeve si vellezer orthodhoks, dihet qe qeverite nuk kane asgje me Orthodhoksine, por per interesa te tjera.


Pse pak te duket ty ajo qe bene serbet ne Bosnje 300 000 te vrare po ashtu dhe ne Kosove.Dilni pra denoni krimet e serbeve dhe jo sic bente Rusia qe mbronte Serbet ne luften e Kosoves se bashku me prijesin tuaj qe jepte ne mediat publike intervista se Nato sduhet te nderhyje ne Kosove.E ke pare Janullatosit kur ka dale ne agjensine Ruse Intertass kunder luftes se Natos ne Kosove? A nuk ishin Greket ortodokse qe i nderruan emrat,kombesine dhe fene shqiptareve ne greqi?dilni pra kundra tyre sikur dalin muslimanet kunder terrorizmit.

Ti mendon se profecite e prifterinjeve per rikthimin e Kosndanipojes do te ndodhin.Harroje Kostandinopojes ajo sot eshte Stambol.Qyteti i Paqes dhe jo qyteti i Konstandinit.

Rusia ka pasur ndikim ne shkatarrimine  qendrave Islame si Samarkandi, Tashkenti, Bukhara ku kane dalur dijetaret me te medhenj te fese Islame si Termidhiu, Buhariu etj.Ku sot e kesaj dite per shkak te trysnise Ruse keto vende pengojne Islami dhe te drejtat e muslimaneve me ligje te ashpra komuniste,

Lexo profecine e Clirimit te Kostandinopojes para 1400 vjetesh.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...andinopojes%21

----------


## arbereshi_niko

O Xhemis, 
po pse o njeri me fjale boshe!?
Pse do kalosh nga nje dege ne tjetren?!
Me fole per bolshevizmin, per serbi e per nato, po pse nuk flet per peseqind vjet!
Mos fol pa u menduar, bolshevizmi ishte pjelle e marksizmit, ku nuk e shpiku Rusia.
Ti je me turrqìt ndaj urren ruset. Vetem kaq!
Llogjet pa fund leri me njane...
Shiko se sa pashaporta turke dhe piastrat e ushtarakeve turq qe kane vajtur si vullnetare , gjinden ne bazat e daeshit...
Kjo tregon qe turqit qe ti ne menyre te terthoret na e deklaron "mik" - larg qoft!
Por qe me fjale boshe kerkove te argumentosh ate qe une me pare ta shtrova, per pastaj ta eliminoje...
Mos u kap pas miqesise me interes ndaj ruseve dhe serbeve..., pasi car nikolla i malazezeve para qe te hynte ne Shkoder nga viti 11 i shekullit 
te kaluar, mori bekimin ( pelqimin ) e Carit omonim te Rusise... dhe kjo e thote gjate si ishte gjendja, sot po i afrojne nje streh ne strofullen 
e Natos, ku ti me aq levdata na e nxjerr perpara hundes, por qe kur ta do qejfi ty dhe atyre si ti, Noto ju bezdis pak si shume!
Ndaj mos u sorollat kot me fjale, por dil hapur qe je me turqit qe ti ke shume simpati!
Po ta pranosh kete, une te them qe je i sinqert, por qe je gabim! - Te pakten me shumicen e shqiptareve qe jane 
anti-islamike-terroriste-ekstremiste-arabo-turke  te betuar! 
Nuk mjaftojne do mjekrrosha qe flasin jo vetem harapçen çale çale por edhe shqipen, qe te influencojne opinionin kombetar!
Largojuni Satanait se vetem vella vrasje kerkon, perçarje dhe mjerim. 
E kush eshte Satanai, bota e zhvilluar e di mire!...-po shqiptari nuk e di qe eshte Isis ose Daesh ose te gjithe islamiket ekstremiste aleate te tyre!!!?
Zgjidhni ne ç'krah duhet te qendroni, e pa bere shume llogje ( fjale boshe )! :shkelje syri: 
Pershendetje

----------


## mesia4ever

Se Erdogani dhe klika e tij kane interesa ekonomike nga tregtia me nafte nga Siria kjo dihet qartazi. Sherbimi seket i Putinit e di kete dhe poashtu Putini. Nese vertetohet kjo atehere Turqia do te prishe marrdheniet poashtu te ftofta me shtetet evropiane dhe keta te fundit do ta shikojne Rusine si me te besueshme. Evropianet nuk jane te marre te mbeshtesin Erdoganin dhe aventurat e tij per kthimin e ndikimit te Turqise ne ish territoret e PO.
U pa edhe me konfliktin ne Ukraine se Gjermania dhe Franca kane ndikim politik ne Rusi, pra e shtensionuan he per he tensionin. Franca sidomos gjithhere njihet si shtet me ndikim ne Rusi.
Problemi mbetet tek Arabia Saudite dhe organizatat e tyre ' bamirese' qe shperndajne ekstremizmin fetar islam, por do ta shohim se a do t'i beje ndonje provokim atij shteti Putini.

----------


## el dorado

Ti shok qe simpatizon Turqine ,Vladimir Putin sot tha (allahu) per te ironizuar islamiket qe kete emer e kane te shenjte dhe e perdorin per krime cnjerezore , (allahu) juaj eshte vetem dreqi ,satanai apo Luciferi ZOTI  eshte nje zot i dashur dhe i mire ai eshte kundra cdo lloj dhune dhe  jo me te vrasesh ne emer te tij sic beni ju islamiket .Por allahu juaj eshte vetem Luciferi i cili zbavitet me vrasjet dhe gjakun qe derdhet mbi toke

----------


## Ciarli

Nese thahet Eufrati apo Kalifati perseri, Azia rrezikon te tregoje fytyren e saj, mjerimin dhe nuk do kete me as Shqiperi krenare apo perkrenare.

----------


## Xhemis



----------

mesia4ever (14-12-2015)

----------

